# Be Careful Out There



## cwishert (May 14, 2011)

I know it's been awhile since I posted but it has been a crazy year.  Starting actually on New Year's eve when my Mom went to the hospital and then we lost her in January but that is another story that I still have a hard time writing about.  But every month we have had very unfortunate events happening and just when I think things are looking up, here comes another.  Again I won't go into details.  The most recent of these unfortunate events was on Mother's Day Weekend.  We were camping at Brackenridge Park at Lake Texana.  We had a great time Friday night and Saturday was a beautiful day.  We celebrated our Mother's day on Saturday with our friends that were camping with us.  I wasn't celebrating too much though because I celebrated a little too much on Friday.  (emoticons don't work for some reason).  Anyway, I had gone to the MH to lay down for awhile and my husband and our friends were all outside partying and having a good time.  My daughter was walking up and down the park area with her friends and her boyfriend when she got bit by a Copperhead.  Luckily her boyfriend is an Eagle Scout and knew to look for the snake and what to do immediately.  My husband came into the MH very calmly and said "Our daughter just got bit by a snake."  I was freaking out because I have never known anyone who has been bitten by a snake and my first thought is "Oh (fill in the blank)!"  Luckily the snake did not release very much venom so she is just very bruised and sore.  But it could have been much worse.  So I am saying to everyone, "Be Careful", be aware of your surroundings.  We have been going to that campground for 20 years and I have never even heard of anyone getting bitten.  I know that this is Texas and we have plenty of snakes but I think the drought and everything is the reason that snake was in the place it was at.  I am sure that the snake was just in self defense mode.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 14, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Carol, 
Sorry to hear about your daughter but glad she is OK.  Your right it was in self defense mode, as you put it.  We saw a snake in a campground we were at last year, and someone had just walked on the path were he was found.  Remember WE are moving into THEIR territory.


----------



## H2H1 (May 14, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

As both of you have stated, BE CAREFUL, I can not stress that strong enough. we are in there territory and invading their space, give them time to move away or you move away slowly as not to excite the snake, who will go into a defensive mode. Carol & John I am sure most of us on the forum are sorry to hear about all that has happen to you and yours and be glad daughter is OK, we are


----------



## try2findus (May 15, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Carol, my goodness we are so glad to hear that your daughter is ok.  We know what you mean about crazy things happening.  Sounds like our life...

They say God never gives us more than we can handle, but I just wish he didn't trust us so much  

Summer is fast approaching and with all of the high water around the south, there will be snakes, bear, and other wildlife run out of their natural habitat.  We need to all be proactive when it comes to camping, hiking and enjoying our beautiful outdoors!  

Safe Travels and safe camping to everyone!


----------



## cwishert (May 17, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There



Thanks all. You are all right, we are in thier home. Sometimes we take for granted that they live there. We are just visitors. So Memorial Day Weekend we will be enjoying the park again but this time we will not take it for granted. I hope that everyone else is having a great start to thier summer and are safe and blessed.

And Jeanie you are right, my Mother always used that saying about God not giving us more than we could handle. I believe it but I think that I am holding on tight at the end of the rope. Luckily I think there is a knot tied in the end! 

I am right now trying to convince my husband that he is taking off for the week of the Meet and Greet. He is not quite convinced yet but I will post back when he gives me the ok to make the reservations. I just have a question about the roads over there. As you know by my previous posts, we rarely get too far from home. I am wondering if our MH will handle the terrain. We have a 6.0 Chevy, will it handle the mountains and such? We have been to the Hill Country here and it is fine but I know those are not Mountains. I would appreciate you guy's and gal's opinions. :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (May 17, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Sorry for the run on but when I tried to edit, it made it one big paragraph.


----------



## akjimny (May 17, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

No snakes in Alaska  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  Glad everyone is alright.


----------



## cwishert (May 17, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Maybe no snakes but I don't like the cold!     I know it isn't always cold in Alaska but since I was born and raised in SE Texas, anything north of San Antonio seems cold to me most of the time.  Except Dallas in July with zero humidity! That is hot!!! :laugh:   Maybe some day I will have the opportunity to go to Alaska.  I'm not sure I want to drive there though.  Seems like a hassle to have to drive through Canada.  Right now though it is enough of a struggle to get my husband to take a week off to drive 35 miles to camp for vacation.  So it will be awhile before I can convince him to go as far as Alaska.  It took me 25 years to get him to Las Vegas.  Hopefully it won't take that long again.  I am really hoping to get him to drive the MH to Tennessee for the Meet and Greet.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Carol ,, i understand about ur loss and such ,, i lost my mom 4 weeks ago ,, and still have a hard time going in her house to get stuff done ,, but as far as the roads go ,, u will have NO PROB ,, not many big hills or mountain ranges in TN other then when heading into NC ,, and where u'r at and going to for the M&G ,, piece of cake IMO ,, don;t know which route u are taking ,, but i know whe we traveled from NM out here ,, once we got out NM is mostly flat land ,, as i said ,, u will not have a prob ,, and really hope to see u both ,, we have alot of returning folks and a few newbies ,, and we all hope u can be with us ,, u won't want to leave     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## cwishert (May 17, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Thanks Rod.  Yea my Mom was a bit of a "collecter" so we had to clean out the house so my Dad could get around better so it was really hard going through all those things.  We had a huge garage sale and my Dad has a little money in the bank now but it was still really hard.  But with Dad home by himself most the time we all have to face it and go at least weekly.   

Also thanks for the information about the trip.  I am sure the route we will take will be the straightest shortest from here, so probably as far as we can go on I10 then whatever is shortest to the point.  I really haven't researched it much yet.  But I know it will be one of my hubby's biggest concerns if there is rough terrain or mountains.  He has a hard time with overpasses sometimes.  He is getting better though.  I think he will get better as he gets time under his belt behind the wheel.  I will definitely keep you all up to date on my progress of convincing him that we can go.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Good deal Carol ,, as i said ,, if u all decide to make the M&G ,, u will have no probs ,, very good and nice drive IMO ,, Try2findus and tex made it ,, and they might have more insight on what they went thru as far as their journey ,, but as i see it ,, u will have nothing but good driving and alot to watch as u go    :approve:  :approve:    
btw ,, my mom was the last to go ,, and it is hard to pack up all her stuff with no one left to take it ,, or give it to ,, but i am doing ok with it ,, i am gonna sell the house ,, just more taxes and insurance to pay ,, and i will not rent it out ,, been there on 2 houses i had ,, never agian ,, IMO not worth the hassle ,, but agian sure hope u all show up ,, u'r in for a time of u'r life      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## try2findus (May 22, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Hello All.  Picked up a virus along the way (computer related) and trying to get this laptop to work...

Carol, we had absolutely no problems traveling from Louisiana to the M&G.  Same as the year before when we went up to VA.  It is hard to get out of my comfort zone but once we hit the road, I am in relaxation mode!   

On our trip up to TN, we went east and headed up I-59 in Mississippi, then through Alabama and on northward.  You could always meet up and follow us up.  Maybe we could even talk Tex and his better half   into joining us and making it a caravan!  Safety in Numbers!!  Just a thought.  

Whatever it takes, we would LOVE to have you both at the 2011 M&G!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (May 22, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Carol, there aren't any mountains on the way to the Meet & Greet. Just mostly freeways. You get off the freeway south of Knoxville. I can send you a Google map link of the route if you want it.

It's all good highway and there's a lot to see. (Unless you get lost! Then there is whole bunch to see!  :clown:  )


----------



## C Nash (May 22, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Carol , sorry to hear of you losing your Mother.  Been there and suffered the lose.  Time will ease a little of the pain but we never get over the lost.  Just hang on to the memories.  I can also feel for your daughter as I am a survivor of a Copperhead bite.  Lots of pain but no after affects as of yet and it was several year ago. hang in there it will get better.


----------



## Shadow (May 23, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Hi Carol, We made the trip last year. Like you it was going to be our first big multi state trip with the 5th wheel.  I spent weeks planning and worrying about everything. Turned out to be so much fun we stayed out about a month after the M/G. Think we hit eight or nine states. So tell your husband the only worry you will have is planning the trip home!      :laugh:


----------



## cwishert (May 23, 2011)

Re: Be Careful Out There

Thanks guys and gals.  I am looking forward to going.  I am still in the convincing stage but I think if I keep on it, he will come around.  Yes Tex you can email me the route if you would like to.  It will make my convincing a little easier.  Also a caravan might be a good idea.  I will let you know as I get closer to my goal.  And yes Chelse, I know things will get better.  We are truly blessed!  When I see all of the other people with much more on thier plate to deal with, I see that my struggles are small. :approve:


----------

